# Aluminum Pans for Pineapple Upside Down Cake?



## bond (Aug 16, 2005)

I'd like to bake my girlfriend an pineapple upside down cake. Want to use one of those disposable aluminum cake pans. I know you're not supposed to use pineapple with aluminum since it could leach out and leave an bad taste in ones mouth. In the case of pineapple upside down cakes, does anyone think this would be an issue?


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Yes.

You may get away with a regular aluminum cake pan though. I generally use a coated pan or a skillet for those.


----------



## Pat Pat (Sep 26, 2017)

Disposable pans don't react with acids like a solid aluminum pan would. So you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## sgmchef (Sep 30, 2006)

If you want a little insurance, line the bottom with Parchment or wax paper.


----------

